# Ich und der Tümpel



## Frettchenfreund (17. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

jetzt muß ich mich auch langsam mal Vorstellen!

Ich bin gestern 46 Jahre geworden und Wohne in Menden ( Sauerland )

Aber wichtiger ist das Projekt was da im Garten gebaut wird.

Ich mach einfach mal eine Bilddoku:

 
So sah es noch 2007 aus!

 
Die ersten Spatenstiche!

 
Ein bischen Beton! Wegen dem Gefälle in der Rasenfläche

 
Ein Loch ein wenig Fließ! 

 
Folie, Wasser, Kieß und ...

 
Fast fertig!

Na ich glaube noch lange nicht fertig! 

Ich möchte die Baustelle so schnell wie nur möglich beenden da ich den neuen Teich im Sommer geniesen möchte. Die Pflanzen kommen auch bald und das macht dann auch schon mehr her.

So kam ich von einer Pfütze ( 600 L ) zu einem ca. 6500 L Tümpel ( lt. Wasseruhr )

Wenn alles fertig ist, werde ich mal noch ein paar Fotos machen!

LG Volker


----------



## Psycho-21 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hi und :willkommen sieht doch schon ganz nett aus.

Viel Spass noch hier im Forum.


----------



## axel (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Volker !

Dann von mir auch ein  :willkommen    bei den Teichfreunden !
Sieht ja schon prima aus Dein Teich ! Das wird bestimmt ein Schmuckstück !
Herzliche Glückwünsche noch Nachträglich zu Deinem Geburstag !
Viel Glück und Gesundheit !

Lg   axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt ist etwa 1 Monat vergangen und ich denke es wird Zeit wieder mal 2 Fotos zu zeigen!

 

 


Viel hat sich noch nicht getan aber bei dem Wetter  

Oben links wird noch ein gaaaaanz kleiner Wasserfall entstehen, der von einer 1700 Liter Pumpe gespeist wird. ( Wie schon geschrieben gaaaaaanz klein ) Dieser soll dann auch nur am Tage laufen.

Rechts zwischen der Hecke und dem Teich wird im Herbst ein PF entsehen, der dann im Frühjahr 2009 in Betrieb genommen werden soll. ( Größe 3,5 x 0,8 x 0,7 - 0,8 m ) Größer ist leider nicht mehr Möglich.


Das war es erst mal wieder!

VG   Volker


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Viel hat sich noch nicht getan aber bei dem Wetter



 Stimmt, Du faule Socke. Aber ich sehe auch außerhalb des Teiches noch jede Menge Potential für den ambitionierten Hobby-Gärtner. Und bei Regenwetter pflanzt es sich am besten. 
 Also in die Gummistiefel, fertig, los!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Christine!

Diese Worte ( so leib, so einfühlsam, so nett, so .... )

Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mit Dir Verheiratet bin. Ich würde vor Arbeit gar nicht mehr zu Ruhe kommen.

Meine Frau sagt immer ganz lieb zu mir:  

Wenn du Zeit und Lust dazu hast, dann mach mal. :nase   

Da jetzt bei uns die Sonne scheint, werde ich jetzt in den Garten gehen und .... , ach weiß noch nicht.
Für   ist es ja noch zu Früh.

*Denn jeder weiß: Kein Bier vor vier!*


LG  Volker


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

 Tja, Volker. So bin ich. Immer charmant offen und ehrlich direkt!

Träumerle!  Wach auf und stell Dich den Tatsachen! 

Wer rastet, der rostet.  Und dann will Dich Deine Frau auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo und guten Morgen Teichgemeinde!

Mal wieder zwei Bilder wie es jetzt an Teich ausschaut!

@ Christine

Schau mal ich habe etwas in Garten und am Teich gemacht bei dem schönen Wetter!

 

 

Reicht das Christine oder muß ich schneller Arbeiten?  

Ich finde in 3 1/2 Monate bei dem miesen Durchschnittswetter ist das jetzige Ergebnis doch i.O.

Aber ich kenne Dich Christine, da kommt doch bestimmt noch was von Dir!
     :haue3   

Oder werden wir doch noch Freunde     ????  

VG    Volkler




.


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Lieber Volker,

 Du hast ja keine Ahnung von mir!

 Was hast Du denn gemacht, drei Säcke Kies ausgekippt? 

Du willst gelobt werden: 

_*Schulterklopfmodus ein*_ O.K. Bist ein dollen Dutt! _*Schulterklopfmodus aus*_

Reicht das? Sonst muss ich doch noch den Smilie benutzen, den ich gar nicht mag, den über den alle diskutieren...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Liebe Christine!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Volker,
> 
> Du willst gelobt werden:


Ja, Ja, Ja, Jaaaaaa! Bitte, bitte einmal von Herzen.


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

   


Also - eigentlich....

*NICHT GEMECKERT IST GELOBT GENUG!*

 


Aber weil Du es bist:
:cigar 


Du hast es überlesen, gell? 

Für den blinden Volker, die anderen bitte wegschauen oder Schutzbrillen aufsetzen:


**Schulterklopfmodus ein* 

Bist ein dollen Dutt! 

*Schulterklopfmodus aus**


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hm 3,5 monate^^....bei mir gings in 3 tagen ...mit hilfe vom kollegen^^ geht iwann schön in die arme aba was solls ..pause machen wollt ich auch nich


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hallo volker,

dein teich kommt schon ganz gut rüber, aber dir fehlen noch vieleeeeee so grüne dinger im wasser(pflanzen, keine algen  ).

naja die saison geht ja auch erst los  

resultat:


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo AMR und Mitch!

@ AMR



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> hm 3,5 monate^^....bei mir gings in 3 tagen ...mit hilfe vom kollegen^^ geht iwann schön in die arme aba was solls ..pause machen wollt ich auch nich



Ich habe Dein Teich ja noch gar nicht gesehen!

Ich habe das ohne Hilfe gemacht
Ausschachten, weiß nicht genau aber 10 m³ bestimmt. ( Nach 30 -40 cm schwerer Lehmboden und Bauschutt )
Beton muß auch aushärten
3 Tonnen Kies alleine ca. 80 m eine Strecke den Hang hoch mit der Schubkarre 80 m zurück leer geht ja leicht und auch noch bergab!
und.... und.... und....


Ich habe auch noch einen Job als Hausmeister von 85 Häusern zu je 5 Mieteiheiten. 7 Tage die Woche kein WE wie andere!

@ Mitch

Pflanzen sind drin, sind noch sehr klein aber es wächst.

Gut Ding braucht Weile. 

.


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hallo volker,

ist ja auch ganz egal wie lange man braucht um sein wasserloch zu bauen, hauptsache es macht SPASS oder so 

ich denk so ein teich wird sowieso nie fertig sein


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Genau so ist es!



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo volker,
> 
> ich denk so ein teich wird sowieso nie fertig sein



Bei mir auf jeden Fall. Änderungen und Umbauten wird es immer geben.  

@ AMR

Ich habe jetzt noch mal alles durchgesehen, aber ich finde nicht ein einziges Bild von Deinem Teich   oder bin ich wirklich blind, wie Christine schon geschrieben hat? 

.


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hey

ja ich habe keins drin ....hatte noch nich die gelegenheit^^ habe im mom keine kamera ^^ und mit dem handy is nich so tolle quali^^...aber dein teich is auch einiges größer^^ hatte viel weniger zur verfügung leider  ^^ und bei mir war ab 80 cm felsen deswegen is ne spitzhacke und ein spaten draufgegangen
sieht schön aus dein teich=)
grüße

werde aber wie alle anderen auch noch ein foto machen=)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo AMR



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> ....hatte noch nich die gelegenheit^^ habe im mom keine kamera ^^



Ich kann ja mal vorbei kommen und das für Dich erledigen. Dann hast Du Bilder!
Bis Do ist doch nicht weit und ich bin sowiso öfters dort.

Schreib ne PN und wir machen einen Termin.

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ AMR

Bin heute in Do soll ich jetzt die Kamera mitbringen damit Du uns endlich mal deinen Teich zeigen kannst oder nicht?

Viele hier im Forum möchten den bestimmt mal sehen. Ich kenne fast jeden Teich hier nur deinen nicht.  

.


----------



## Alex45525 (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!

@AMR

Super Gelegenheit! Auch ich möchte Deinen Teich mal sehen. Bin nämlich - wie die meisten hier - überhaupt nicht neugierig.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte die Arbeiten die am Teich gemacht worden sind noch einmal vom ersten Spatenstich bis heute hier zeigen.

Eine kleine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Fotos in einem besseren Format als bisher.


22.01.2008
Der erste Spatenstich.

 

26.02.2008
Wasser ist drin.

 

21.04.2008
Die Baustelle " Teich " ich glaubte schon es hört nie auf.

 

02.05.2008
Das alte Blumenbeet und der Aushub sind Opfer der Gartenfräse geworden.  

 

04.05.2008
Moderlieschenlaich

 

05.05.2008
Mann kann die Baustelle " Teich " wieder betreten ohne im Dreck zu stehen.

 

14.05.2008
Libellen ohne Ende am Teich

 


Viel neues wird es dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu Berichten geben.

Das was noch gemacht wird: 2008

Ein kleiner Wasserfall aus Schiefer kommt oben links in die Ecke und es wird noch ein Durchlauffilter ( Filtervolumen ca. 100 Liter ) angeschlossen.

So, dann sage ich mal bis bald, wenn sich mal wieder was bewegt am Teich.

.


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



> 04.05.2008
> Moderlieschenlaich



Glückwunsch!

Volker der Fischpapi!!! 
Nicht dass Du jetzt die Frettis vernachlässigst!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Alex!

Du bist ja wieder da!  :freu 



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dass Du jetzt die Frettis vernachlässigst!



Nie im Leben nicht.

Na, da wird sich Elschen auch :freu en, dass Du wieder im Lande bist

.


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Volker ich finde ja, da du jetzt so wunderbar bei dir mit dem Teich voran gekommen bist und du meinst, diesen Sommer nicht mehr viel machen zu können und du wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit nichts anzufangen weißt, Menden auch gar nicht weit von Kamen entfernt ist, bist du bei mir herzlich eingeladen weiter zu machen und mir zu helfen  

Lg
Beate

P.S.: sieht aber super bei dir aus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Beate



			
				Beate1982 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du bei mir herzlich eingeladen weiter zu machen und mir zu helfen



Ja, mache ich gerne ...  wenn ich mal Zeit habe.

Ich gebe Dir aber gerne ein paar Tipps für Deinen Teich und kann auch gerne mal vorbei kommen um mir das mal anzuschauen. Nur wann ........?  


*ABBA!*

Vielleicht kommt Alex mit und Elschen ...  auch?

Du Grillst und wir Arbeiten ......  

Wir Grillen und Du Arbeitest ....  

.


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

also ich find die Idee gut : Wir arbeiten und anschließend grillen wir und lassen uns von meinen Papageien noch etwas mit einem Pfeifkonzert verwöhnen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

 Beate



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Grillen und Du Arbeitest ....  .



Was an diesem Satz verstehst Du nicht?  

Wir sitzen und Grillen und Du Arbeitest mit deinem Freund am Teich, nach unseren Anweisungen.  

Und das z. Z. ( zeimlich Zügig ) Hausmeister Krause   

.


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Ja ja... und die Buschtrommeln ertönen im Arbeitstakt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo zusammen!

Ja, lange nichts neues von unserem Teich geschrieben.

Aber jetzt kommt was neues:

Schlaflose Nächte und viele Gedanken haben mich zu einem Ergebnis gebracht. 

Der Teich wird größer!

Die letzte Nacht habe ich im Traum schon gebuddelt. Es war nur ein Traum der mich aber heute Morgen dazu bewegte einfach mal einen Bildchen zu machen.

 

Die Idee ist gebohren und soll 2009/10 verwirkicht werden.

Die Erweiterung würde die Abmessung von ca. 6 x 3,5 Meter haben. Mehr werde ich nicht von meiner Finanzministerin ( Frau ) für dieses Vorhaben genehmigt bekommen.

Wie schon gesagt die Idee ist da ........

Jetzt möchte ich Eure Vorschläge ........

Was ist besser zu machen?
Folie komplett neu oder schweißen?
Ich will an der Technik nicht viel ändern ( Druckfilter Ubbink BioPressure 7000 und Rieselfilter 160 Liter Filtervolumen, Pumpenleistung ca. 5000 L/Std. ) ist das Möglich?
usw.

Nach den heutigen Berechnungen könnte ich auf ein Volumen von insgesammt ca. 15 - 20 m³ kommen. 

Der Fischbesatz soll bleiben! (? x Moderlieschen, 1 x Goldorfe und 3 x Gründlinge )
Aber viel mehr Pflanzen sollen rein.

Also lasst mich nicht alleine und gebt mir IMPUT um so eher kommt meine Finanzministerin mit den Euronen rüber. 



@ Eugen

Wie Du siehet hätten deine Pflanzenableger es sehr gut bei mir!  



.


----------



## Barbor (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Volker 

da hast du dir aber etwas vorgenommen. Ich hoffe du brauchst nicht allein schüppen . Wie willst du vergrößern mit Folie ? Willst du die ankleben? Selber machen ? Hätte noch mehr fragen, aber ich höre jetzt erstmal auf.
Den Teich find ich  

Lieben Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Eugen (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo mein Freund der Frettchen,

1. würde ich das Blumenbeet links vorne lassen

und 

2. fürs WE ist schönes Wetter gemeldet und da werde ich meinen Teichdschungel fürs TT auf Vordermann bringen.  

d.h. vieles muß raus und wird am MO in Richtung Münsterland losgeschickt.

alles mögliche (von A wie Azolla bis Z wie Zypergras) wird im Paket sein.
Beschriften tu ich nix, das mußt du schon selbst rausfinden. 

Und für irgenwelche __ Parasiten,__ Schnecken uam. übernehme ich keine Haftung.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo mein lieber Freund Eugen!  



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Richtung Münsterland



Versuch es mal Richtung Sauerland!  



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> alles mögliche (von A wie Azolla bis Z wie Zypergras) wird im Paket sein.



A bis Z hört sich gut an, aber bitte sei bei dem S wie Schachtelhalm vorsichtig. Das kannst du gerne jemanden anderes geben. Bitte nicht mir! 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Beschriften tu ich nix, das mußt du schon selbst rausfinden.



Dann ist der " Fred " Pflanzenbestimmung bald voll mit Fragen von mir!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Und für irgenwelche Parasiten,Schnecken uam. übernehme ich keine Haftung.



Schnecken sind immer gut und Parasiten habe ich eingendlich genug in meiner Nachbarschaft.  Mit Deinen kann ich jedoch gut leben!

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Ulrike



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du brauchst nicht allein schüppen .



Nein dieses mal nicht!
Bei diesem Vorhaben muß ein kleiner Bagger ran, da wir ab einer Tiefe von 60 cm viel Bauschutt haben.
Angestrebte Tiefe min. 1,5 Meter aber nur auf der linken Seite.



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst du vergrößern mit Folie ? Willst du die ankleben?



Wenn ich meine Finanzministerin gaaaaanz lieb bitte bekomme ich eine komplett neue Folie. ( 14 x 10 m EPDM )



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Selber machen ?



Alles was möglich ist mache ich natürlich selber.



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte noch mehr fragen, aber ich höre jetzt erstmal auf.



Schieß los! Ich bin ganz Ohr ....... 

@ Eugen

Nochmals: Danke

@ All 

 Wo sind die Vorschläge und Ideen?  

@ Elschen

Danke für die Anregung aus deiner PN!
Die Rasenkantensteine oder wie die Dinger heißen, kommen bei dem Vorhaben nicht mehr zum Einsatz.

Versprochen


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Moin Volker.

Vorschläge für den neuen Gartenteich ? 

Hast Du Dich mal mit dem Naturagart-Konzept auseinander gesetzt?

Wenn Du eine besonders große und "bunte" Pflanzenvielfalt wünschst, empfehle ich die Anlage eines nährstoffreichen Ufergrabens..... (siehe auch Stefan's Fachbeitrag).
Wir bauen einen und ich bin glücklich, dass ich dies so durchsetzen konnte.
Da wir keine Koi (bzw. evtl. sogar gar keine Fische) haben wollten, lag bei uns auch nicht das Haupt-Augenmerk auf "Volumen".

Ob der derzeitige Filter bei Dir ausreicht -


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hi volker
ich habe dich gefunden.  



> Ich will an der Technik nicht viel ändern ( Druckfilter Ubbink BioPressure 7000 und Rieselfilter 160 Liter Filtervolumen, Pumpenleistung ca. 5000 L/Std. ) ist das Möglich?



ganz klar nein. 

mein vorschlag wäre:
druckfilter und die pumpe raus.
neu pumpe min. 15000ltr oder mehr....
siebfilter bauen und als biofilter pf oder helix.

eigentlich so wie es olli gemacht hat.

ganz einfach oder?


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hi Volkerchen,

ich kann - zusätzlich zu meinen Vorschlägen - eigentlich nur den Beitrag von Annett unterschreiben. Wenn Du nicht grad in die Koi-Zucht einsteigen willst, würd ich auch lieber nach diesem Konzept arbeiten und mir die technische Filtergeschichte (sorry Jürgen) schenken. 

Die Blütenvielfalt wird Dir gefallen (und ist außerhalb der Unkrautjätezone Deiner Finanzministerin).


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Jürgen



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> druckfilter und die pumpe raus.



Und was mach ich dann mit meinem Quellstein?



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> neu pumpe min. 15000ltr oder mehr....



Erzähl das mal bitte meiner Finanzministerin .....    
Sie hat dann immer das  " $ " , " W " und " KW " Zeichen in den Augen.

Aber Jürgen?

Was ist mit einer Rohrpumpe?
Viel Fördermenge wenig Verbrauch.


Jürgen ist das jetzt eine Herausforderung für Dich oder ......? 

@ Elschen

Es sollen 100 % tig keine weiteren Fische in den Teich.


.


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hi
@christine


> würd ich auch lieber nach diesem Konzept arbeiten und mir die technische Filtergeschichte (sorry Jürgen) schenken.



mußt dich doch bei mir nicht endschultigen, christinchen. 
aber volker hat mich angefunkt, um ein bissi rat in filter zu bekommen,
deswegen habe ich mich hier mit eingeklickt.
aber ich muß auch immer eine wenig aufpassen wenn es um naturteiche geht.
ich bin da schon ein wenig vom koiteich+technik angehaucht. 



> Die Blütenvielfalt wird Dir gefallen



 grüne filtertonnen und rohre sind doch viel schöner. 


@volker
rohrpumpen sind für mich die erste wahl.
man fördert zb. mit 200watt 30000ltr.
und kann sie super dimmen. 
der nachteil ist aber das sie keinen großen höhenunterschied bewältigen.
kontaktiere da mal daniel, der kennt sich damit besser aus und macht dir super preise.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

Hallo Jürgen



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> grüne filtertonnen und rohre sind doch viel schöner.



  Das geht gar nicht!

1. Würde dann meine Finanzministerin alle Geldmittel *sofort* streichen.
2. Wir haben ja das Blockbohlenhaus am Teich, da kann man wenn es wirklich notwendig sein sollte alles drin verstecken.
3. Ist ein Notwendig? ( Bei der größe und den Fischbesatz )



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> rohrpumpen sind für mich die erste wahl.
> man fördert zb. mit 200watt 30000ltr.
> und kann sie super dimmen.
> der nachteil ist aber das sie keinen großen höhenunterschied bewältigen.
> kontaktiere da mal daniel, der kennt sich damit besser aus und macht dir super preise.



Jürgen

Der Höhenunterschied ist max. 30 cm.
Aber noch eine Frage: Schlürft sich so eine Pumpe nicht auch den einen oder anderen Fisch mit weg?
Wie schon geschrieben, der Besatz soll bleiben und nicht beim einschalten der Pumpe sofort um 50 % verkleinert ( Zerkleinert ) werden.

.


----------



## Pammler (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Wo sind die Vorschläge und Ideen?



 

So wäre auch noch etwas Rasen übrig und man kann den sogar mähen.   Schade finde ich, dass du den Hang mit "Ganzjahresschnee" belegt hast. hat mir vorher besser gefallen. Aber wie alles ist das Geschmacksache.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Torsten

Danke erst mal für die Idee aber erst mal muß ich mich darum

 
( Bild geklaut von Uli )

kümmern.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob es ein Pflanzenfilter wird oder ein reiner Pflanzenteich. Aber da wird sich bestimmt " Eugen " zu melden um mir diese schwere Entscheidung abzunehmen. 

 Eugen, sach mal, was soll es werden?  
( Volumen ca. 1600 Liter, damit bin ich ja bei den Minis raus, schade ...   )

.


----------



## Eugen (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hi Volker,

die Teichform schreit ja richtig nach 2 Seerosen. 
__ Seekanne und __ Papageienfeder dazwischen.
An der geraden Wand mittels Pflastersteinen hochbauen und oben drauf einen Balkonkasten oder so schön bepflanzen. (__ Pfeilkraut,__ Froschlöffel o.ä.)
Als UW-Pflanze würde ich __ Hornkraut nehmen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hallo,

würde da auch Seerosen reinmachen, das sieht sicher schön aus. Zeig uns mal ein Bild wenns fertig ist.

Viele liebe Grüße von
Tizian


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Wie wurde denn jetzt der 1600 Liter Kübel eingebunden  
oder steht der immer noch auf dem Rasen  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Alex45525 (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Ja, wie ich den Volker kenne, steht der keinesfalls mehr auf dem Rasen...

Wie isses weiter gegangen???


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Micha




			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> oder steht der immer noch auf dem Rasen




Nein er steht nicht mehr auf dem Rasen. ( Er liegt noch auf dem Rasen )


@ Alex



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wie ich den Volker kenne, steht der keinesfalls mehr auf dem Rasen...




Ja Alex, da hast Du dich mal verschätzt.





			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie isses weiter gegangen???




Aber es ist schon was passiert:

Die Blumen aus dem Blumenbeet wurden verpflanzt und der Mutterboden abgetragen. Das Becken wird dieses Jahr noch versenkt, damit ich im Frühjahr mit der Innengestalltung anfangen kann.

Die Bepflanzung steht schon fest.


1 x Nymphaea " Wm. Falconer "
1 x Nymphaea " White Sultan "
2 x Trapa natans L.
2 x Menyanthes trifoliata L.
2 x Eleocharis acicularis L.
2 x Lythrum salicaria L.

.


----------



## katja (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

das volkerlein hat seine smileys verloren!!! :shock


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Katja!




			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> das volkerlein hat seine smileys verloren!!! :shock




Ich hab die nicht verloren.  

Ich hab nur alle für Dich gelassen, denn Du brauchst die ja meistens.

Jedenfalls diese    beiden.

.


----------



## Christine (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> 1 x Nymphaea " Wm. Falconer "
> 1 x Nymphaea " White __ Sultan "
> 2 x Trapa natans L.
> 2 x Menyanthes trifoliata L.
> ...



 Mann, Du bist aber neuerdings vornehm.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

 Elschen!




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, Du bist aber neuerdings vornehm.




Das habe ich nur für Eugen gemacht, denn wenn ich z.B. einfach nur Seerose geschrieben hätte würde Eugen nichts damit anfanden können. ( So weiß er jetzt genau welche )  

.


----------



## Eugen (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Volker, hi Christine



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich nur für Eugen gemacht, denn wenn ich z.B. einfach nur Seerose geschrieben hätte würde Eugen nichts damit anfanden können. ( So weiß er jetzt genau welche )



So ist es brav 
Gott sei Dank gibt es bei uns aber noch viel mehr User, die mit der korrekten lat.Bezeichnung mehr anfangen können, wie mit den dt. Trivialnamen.

Eleocharis acicul. wird so z.B. als Nadelsumpfbinse oder Nadelsimse bezeichnet.

Für alle,die mehr auf deutsche Namen stehen :  

Unser Freund will also folgendes anpflanzen :

Seerose "William Falconer"
Seerose "Weißer __ Sultan"
__ Wassernuß oder Wasserkastanie
__ Fieberklee
Nadelsumpfbinse od. Nadelsimse
__ Blutweiderich


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micha
> Nein er steht nicht mehr auf dem Rasen. ( Er liegt noch auf dem Rasen )


   da bin ich aber enttäuscht 

Also, dann erwarte ich aber umgehend eine Reduzierung  im User-Profil um -1600 Liter,.. tzzz,
könnte ja jeder kommen :__ nase , und einfach seine ganzen Badewannen hinzuzählen  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Micha!




			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dann erwarte ich aber umgehend eine Reduzierung  im User-Profil um -1600 Liter,.. tzzz,



 ....................................................  ​


Mein Profil ... Micha:



> *Teichart:*
> Gartenteich
> *Teichgröße in m²:*
> 16 + 3,5
> ...




Es gibt hier User, die haben nach einem   noch nicht mal eine Pfütze im Garten und haben im Profil schon 20 000 Liter und mehr stehen. Ich habe das Becken und es war auch schon mal voll Wasser um die Dichtigkeit zu prüfen.


  So, ende der Durchsage! 

Und noch was für Dich Micha ... :cigar 




			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ja jeder kommen :nase , und einfach seine ganzen Badewannen hinzuzählen




Und auch dazu was:

Sollen wir mal alle User mit ihren Angaben überprüfen?

Was meinst Du wieviele Mörtelkübel, Putzeimer, Regentonnen usw. da leer rumstehen, die zum Teichvolumen dazu gezählt werden.

Ich könnte jetzt jemanden jetzt schwer auf die Füße treten aber ich schreibe den Namen nicht. 
( Du bist es nicht Micha. )


  So Micha und jetzt nur noch ernst gemeinte Vorschläge von Dir, denn in meinen Fred bin ich für den Spaaaaaaassss zuständig.  1 

 Und Elschen natürlich!





@ Katja

Wie Du siehst, sind noch alle Smilies da und die ( ...    ... ) hab ich mir von Dir geklaut.   

.


----------



## Eugen (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

hallo Micha,



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ja jeder kommen :__ nase , und einfach seine ganzen Badewannen hinzuzählen



fei obachd, mit dieser Bemerkung legst du dich mit Else und mir an  
und du weißt,was dann passiert.    u.a.m.
Ich zähle sehr wohl meine Badewanne zu meinen Teichen !!

Foto 

Sorry Volker, aber das musste mal gesagt werden   
Hier werden keine "Pfützenbesitzer" diskriminiert.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zähle sehr wohl meine Badewanne zu meinen Teichen !!




und den Mörtelkübel rechts neben der Badewanne nicht vergessen Eugen, der bringt sicher nochmal 50 L +


----------



## Eugen (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hi Ralf,

das IST der Forumslotos


----------



## Christine (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ja jeder kommen :__ nase , und einfach seine ganzen Badewannen hinzuzählen



Ich bin zwar - genauso wie Eugen - nicht jeder 
aber ich habe
 
und die ist  NICHT in meinem Profil berücksichtigt! 

Das gilt auch für den Holzbottich, die Maurerbütten, die Keramikschale etc.

 Noch mehr solche Bemerkungen und es gibt

  

so, nun nimm :cigar und  geh Laub fegen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> .. hinzuzählen
> 
> mfG. Micha



wurde der kleine blaue Smily vielleicht übersehen 

-> sorry,. ich konnte mir die kleine "Stichellei" aber nicht nehmen lassen,..  
zumal mich wirklich interessiert hat, wie der 1600 Kübel integriert wird,..
(habe meinen alten Miniteich mit der ähnlichen Größe ja auch noch neben dem neuem Teich stehen, da sind aber noch die "alten" Fische drinn)

.... also,..    ich will Taten sehen (Bilder) und kein Gemotze   

mfg. Micha


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Micha!




			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ich will Taten sehen (Bilder) und kein Gemotze



Na da bist Du ja selber schuld, denn wenn man das 



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> und den Mörtelkübel rechts neben der Badewanne nicht vergessen Eugen, der bringt sicher nochmal 50 L +



schreibt ohne es zu wissen, dass es der 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Forumslotos



ist, dann hat man eben ein Problem und da ist das




			
				Blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr solche Bemerkungen und es gibt
> 
> 
> 
> so, nun nimm :cigar  und   geh Laub fegen



vollkommen in Ordnung!



Aber Micha, ich werde es hier bald mit Fooodddoos zeigen. Nur schon mal so weit:

Der Pflanzenteich kommt links vom großen Teich hin und wird sehr wahrscheinlich durch eine Brücke optisch vom großen getrennt.


.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha!
> Zitat von Vespabesitzer
> und den Mörtelkübel rechts neben der Badewanne nicht vergessen Eugen, der bringt sicher nochmal 50 L +


  momentmal :evil  das ist ein "gefaktes" Zitat... !!!!!!!!
Das waren nicht meine Worte!!   ausserdem bin ich aktiver Nichtraucher :cigar

.. was die "Wanne angeht",.. hat mich der Übergang interessiert, da ich selber noch überlege, ob ich meinen (alten) Miniteich
(der etwas höher liegt, obwohl unten links auf dem Bild) mit einem Wasserfall, Bach oder so,..
an den neuen etwas größeren Teich anbinde...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/35853&d=1227268089
  zum Loch buddeln,.. ist es eigentlich bei dir noch nicht zu kalt   
mfG.


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hey Volker,

wenn Du in Deinem "Fred" hier für den Spass zuständig bist, dann aber mal 'ran... 

Na los jetzt! 

:smoki


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!


Das *Gartenjahr 2009* hat heute für mich begonnen.

Der GFK - Teich ist in der Erde und es kommt noch besser: :freu

Es wird *noch* einen Pflanzenteich geben.

Dieser wird eine sehr große Sumpfzone bekommen.

Bilder wird es ab nächste Woche geben, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

.


----------



## Dodi (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Moin Volker!

Fleissig, fleissig! 

Dann dürfen wir uns ja schon auf Bilder freuen.


----------



## Pammler (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hast du dann nochwas vom Garten übrig, oder ist dann alles Teich?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Dodi

Wenn es heute nicht  würde, hätte ich schon welche gemacht.

@ Torsten



Pammler schrieb:


> Hast du dann nochwas vom Garten übrig, oder ist dann alles Teich?



Von den mittlerweile ca. 400 m² sind noch viel Rasen über. ( Viel zu viel Rasen ) 

Ich hätte lieber *ein* großes Loch im Garten aber meine Finanzministerin macht da nicht mit. 

.


----------



## Alex45525 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Warum machst Du es nicht so, wie es alle Politiker machen: Auf einmal ist ein riesengroßes Loch da...



(Dies erinnert irgendwie an die aktuelle Situation in der Realpolitik, oder? Wer darf das alles wohl bezahlen?)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Zusammen!


Ich möchte ja nicht, dass Ihr denkt, ich liege nur faul auf dem Sofa rum.

Hier mal meine zwei Baustellen:

*Baustelle 1*

 

Der GFK - Fertigteich mit ca. 1600 Liter. 

Der steht auf dem neuen Grundstück und es ist noch viel Arbeit, da das Grundstück bis jetzt nur Wiese war.

Bevor einer über die *Hecke* (  ) im Hintergrund  , die gehört den Nachbarn.
Ich habe schon eine neue bestellt, die davor gesetzt wird.

*Baustelle 2*

 

Folienteich 

Hier kommt der zweite neue Pflanzenteich hin.
Er wird die Größe wird ca. 15 m² und eine max. Tiefe von 1,0 Meter haben.
Die Besonderheit ist, dass er eine sehr große Sumpfzone ( ca. 10 m² ) bekommen wird.
Das Wasservolumen wird ca. 3500 - 4000 Liter betragen.

Und weil das Wetter heute so schön ist, gehe ich jetzt wieder raus buddeln! 

.


----------



## Alex45525 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

Hallo Volker,

es bewegt sich etwas, das ist gut!
Frohes Schaffen, ich hoffe, Du hast das tolle Wetter heute nutzen können.

Ich für meinen Teil nehme mir jetzt einen guten Single Malt (Glenm*rangie) und schaue, ob ich noch in die Spielhalle hier hereinkomme...


----------



## Pammler (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich und der Tümpel*

@ Volker, neues Grundstück?  am Haus erweitert oder zusätzlich? Hast du jetzt doch noch mehr Rasen?


----------

